#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-09
<craigbrash> https://atlas.ripe.net/probes/?search=craigbrash&status=&af=&country=ZW
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<craigbrash> hello Kilos
<Kilos> hows craigbrash today
<craigbrash> Very hot :)
<Kilos> hi lunapersa welcome back
<Kilos> yip we supposed to be 37°c today craigbrash  but i think its more and even hotter predicyed for tomorrow and wednesday
<Kilos> predicted
<craigbrash> yes swimming pool when i get home
<Kilos> lol
<elacheche> :D
<lunapersa> Hi kilos
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-10
<elacheche> Morning africa!
<craigbrash> Morning elacheche
<elacheche> Hey craigbrash
<craigbrash> morning Kilos
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-11
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<Kilos> another scorcher here today
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> hello Kilos elacheche and everyone!
<Kilos> hi there melodie_
<melodie_> hi Kilos !
<melodie_> how are you and how have you been?
<melodie_> finished with the operations hopefully?
<Kilos> well ty and you
<Kilos> yes op done and busy healing ty
<Na3iL> o/
<melodie_> Kilos fine, and working on a new collaborative website!
<melodie_> hi Na3iL !
<Na3iL> Hey melodie_ :)
<melodie_> :)
<Na3iL> hows you
<melodie_> quite well, thank you!
<Na3iL> as usual bored x)
<melodie_> why that?
<Na3iL> Nothing to do
<melodie_> too bad
<melodie_> can I give you my todo? Maybe there is something you could offer to help with?
<Na3iL> sure :) send it here, & I will back, GTG
<melodie_> argh
<melodie_> come back! :D
<melodie_> hi elacheche nizarus d4rk-5c0rp Benno-007
<d4rk-5c0rp> melodie_, nizarus Benno-007 0/
<nizarus> salam melodie_
<melodie_> salam nizarus
<elacheche_anis> hey melodie_ ! wassup!
<melodie_> hello elacheche_anis !
<melodie_> a new website!
<melodie_> here, Bentovillage and subsites! http://bentovillage.me
<melodie_> and http://bentovillage.me/todo and http://bentovillage.me/documentation and coming soon we can try buddypress as a fourth subsite! :D
<elacheche_anis> cool congrats melodie_ :D
<melodie_> thanks :)
<elacheche_anis> nizarus: Tu aimeras peut être le projet de melodie_ ;) :)
<melodie_> j'espère attirer beaucoup de nouveaux contributeurs en effet :)
<elacheche_anis> hope so :)
<melodie_> thank you again
<elacheche_anis> melodie_: you did't tweet about it?
<nizarus> une version light de ubuntu :)
<melodie_> nizarus :)
<melodie_> la prochaine version sera une 64bits mise à jour directement depuis un serveur de chez gandi.net, et donc disponible plus rapidement que d'habitude
<melodie_> elacheche_anis je n'ai pas encore fait le tour des réseaux, je viens juste de finir la traduction des posts du sous-site "todo et notes"
<melodie_> en utilisant l'excellent plugin WPGlobus
<melodie_> nizarus la version la plus à jour et la meilleure pour l'instant c'est la 32bits (trusty 14.04.3)
<elacheche_anis> nice melodie_ ! When you tweet something ping me I'll share it ;)
<melodie_> elacheche_anis alright!
<melodie_> let me find your twitter account so I link to it!
<nizarus> encore plus light que lubuntu ?
<melodie_> nizarus selon un pote qui est en RdC oui
<melodie_> :)
<melodie_> en tout cas avec Bento pas difficile d'avoir une session totalement Openbox : c'est déjà le cas. :D
<melodie_> par contre je ne sais toujours pas produire une version avec l'installeur legacy
<melodie_> contrairement à Lubuntu qui continue de le fournir
<melodie_> elacheche_anis can you give me the link to your twitter page?
<elacheche_anis> melodie_: for that you should build your ISO based on an Alternate ISO not a live one
<melodie_> I think I found it
<melodie_> elacheche I don't know any alternate basis built on the same method as Ubuntu Mini Remix
<elacheche_anis> https://twitter.com/elacheche I use this nickname everywhere d4rk-5c0rp starts hating me for that :D
<elacheche_anis> Ah! I see
<melodie_> my "meylodie" nick is now following you on twitter
<elacheche_anis> Great :D
<melodie_> I'll also start seriously tweeting from within my real name account
<melodie_> a bunch of people have started following me there! the professional world loves twitter!
<melodie_> nizarus si tu veux des infos sur Bento Openbox dans les temps à venir n'hésite pas à passer sur le forum linuxvillage.org
<melodie_> j'y fais un tour chaque jour, au moins pour voir si des gens ont besoin de quelque chose
<elacheche_anis> melodie_: yes professionals loves twitter, FOSS lovers loves twitter & diaspora :D
<melodie_> I had a look at diaspora, but I have enough to do with the several accounts and the rest...
<melodie_> really! have a look at the todo I wrote! XD
<melodie_> not to mention real life and happenings to attend to :D
<elacheche_anis> :D
<elacheche_anis> I know that feeling
<melodie_> I have to leave and wish you all a good evening, the day has been long.
<melodie_> it feels exciting and a bit overwhelming sometimes. :)
<melodie_> see you!
<elacheche_anis> see you melodie_ :)
<melodie_> elacheche_anis see you!
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-12
<melodie> hello
<craig__> hello :)
<melodie> I would like to have your support for a bug report I did: the purpose is to keep the size of the isos delivered as low as possible (Bento Openbox which I develop, especially but not limited to it)
<craig__> what can i do to help
<melodie> so what I need is people who check and who supports a bug report I posted, about libgtk3-0, because I could not build an iso without having any gtk program pulling in lots of depends
<melodie> hi craig__
<melodie> here is the bug report number:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<melodie> what would be needed as a test, would be something such as installing the same set of packages I use, in virtualbox for instance and starting from the officila mini.iso
<melodie> official
<melodie> using Wily Edition
<craig__> will have a look tonight when i get home
<melodie> nice!
<melodie> shall I give the links here now?
<melodie> mini iso 32bits for instance can be found here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/wily/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<melodie> and the list of packages I can provide on pastebin?
<craig__> thanks i will manage
<melodie> are you used to perform minimal installs?
<melodie> anyway thank you very much
<melodie> I hope I can find a few persons on the two Africa and ZA chans, as it's the very place where bandwidth matters! (even if in many countrysides in France it does matter too)
<melodie> I read recently that France among all europeen countries belong to the places where the internet connexions are the most terrible, just besides Italy and Greece. :~/
<craig__> not used to minimal installs but i am sure i can manage
<craig__> my home connection in Zimbabwe is pretty good around 2 Mbs
<melodie> yes sure
<melodie> anyway I have used lots of time at some point a pair of years ago, to pinpoing which packages where absolutely necessary in order for an install to function properly (just 3 packages were missing at that time in fact, in my install). I did this with a looong diff between the filesystem.manifest of my iso and the one of lubuntu iso. (with some options to make it easier to compare, however it took me some time 3 days on a row)
<melodie> of course I am willing to share
<melodie> welcome back craig__
<craig__> we have many powercuts here, now on generator
<melodie> craig__ is that your work place?
<melodie> have you been able to get what I told you last, about the time I used to pinpoint the necessary packages?
<Kilos> hi craig__ melodie
<Kilos> sorry im so slowq. very busy on cell with banks
<melodie> hi here Kilos
<melodie> cell with banks: doing your accounting in a spreadsheet?
<Kilos> nono
<Kilos> cell phone to bank to try get my online banking app to work properly
<melodie> cell phones are dangerous for the security of your data
<Kilos> and very hot here so even brain is sluggish
<melodie> you might want to avoid using that kind of tool for money related things
<Kilos> im online with my pc but this bank uses your cell to verify things
<melodie> it can be very easily hacked I was told
<melodie> doesn't it just send you a sms when you need a verification on something you buy online?
<Kilos> like, when i login with pc i get an immediate sms that account has been opened
<melodie> for what purpose?
<Kilos> no it sends smsses everytime i want to change anything online
<craig__> yes melodie i am at work at the moment
<craig__> Hi Kilos
<melodie> craig__ ok
<Kilos> then i have to choose approve or reject
<melodie> craig__ I am cleaning up my file script, the one that contains info about the packages I need to install for that minimal install (which in reality is about building Bento Openbox but I can't tell them about that on the bug report, because they don't give a damn about remixes, however my bug report can help all editions to get lighter on space)
<melodie> <Kilos> then i have to choose approve or reject // they could not do that over here, the people would scream
<melodie> it looks like they are not trusting the skills of their users, isn't it?
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> they actually seem quite secure because one needs to login with a pin number and then a password and still have to have the registered fone to approve/reject any transaction
<melodie> the last part is a bit too much
<Kilos> yeah very frustating
<melodie> what if the guy does not possess a mobile phone?
<melodie> or does not want to have one?
<Kilos> then you cant do o nline banking
<melodie> can't afford, or generally doesn't need one
<melodie> it's too much power in the hands of the banks me thinks
<Kilos> the whole internet banking seems to be closely linked to mobile use as well
<Kilos> yes i agree, they live on the power they have
<Kilos> and abuse it as well
<Kilos> they charge us to put money in and take it out
<Kilos> thats why im using online, its much cheaper
<Kilos> atm and bank transactions cost
<melodie> elacheche ?
<elacheche> Hey melodie !
<elacheche> I was away.. Just come back from a training x)
<elacheche> How can I help?
<melodie> hi elacheche
<melodie> you might be able to help about a bug report against libgtk3-0 and I have another question related to a company which I am curious about
<melodie> the bug report:
<melodie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1510709
<melodie> I am seeking for testimonials on this bug report because I would like to see gtk3 stay a bit more sober
<melodie> if it goes bloated this will feel hard on the size of future ISOs (which is a bummer considering the bandwidth in many places in the world, and not only in African countries btw)
<melodie> even if the hard drives tend to be very huge
<melodie> in disk space
<melodie> so for this one bug report I am seeking for as many helpers as I will be able to find
<elacheche> Let me take a look
<melodie> elacheche yes sure
<elacheche> I don't know ho I can help on that melodie
<melodie> elacheche you could if you would occasionally need very lean setups, starting from a mini.iso (which is a netinstall)
<melodie> for a desktop, and you would notice any gtk app pulls in several hundred megabytes of depends
<elacheche> OK
<melodie> I'm about to retry now, in a chroot
<melodie> would you have any time and interest for that? (at some point in the next days or weeks?)
<melodie> I can provide my script/draft?
<elacheche> no idea melodie :/ I have many days of training AFK :/
<melodie> AFK : away from keyboard?
<elacheche> yep
<melodie> ok
<melodie> :)
<melodie> I have asked a question here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-icon-theme/+question/274092
<Na3iL> Yo melodie , you asked me last time to help you with your ToDo list.. Paste it
<melodie> yes!
<melodie> http://bentovillage.me/todo/
<melodie> http://bentovillage.me/todo/en
<melodie> same two languages
<melodie> 9 todo
<melodie> 5 ideas
<melodie> 14 notes
<melodie> ...
<Na3iL> Just wondering why you don't just use wiki pages instead of Wordpress as cms.
<melodie> I hate wiki formatting, slows down the writing process
<Na3iL> Hmm, okay
<inetpro> good evening
<Na3iL> So, there's another 9 articles to translate from EN to FR?
<Na3iL> o/ inetpro
<melodie> brb
<Na3iL> tyt
<melodie> Na3iL I'll go to an fro, from keyboard to dinner (eating by bits right now)
<Na3iL> Take your time melodie we talk later
<Na3iL> Same here, it is my dinner time :)
<melodie> :)
<melodie> have a nice meal! Bon appétit !
<Na3iL> Merci bien mon ami :) à toi aussi
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-13
<craig__> l
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-14
<Kilos> helloooo africa
<inetpro> spare a thought for all our friends in Paris
<inetpro> good mornings
<craig__> :(
#ubuntu-africa 2015-11-15
<Kilos> hellooo africa
<Kilos> hi craigbrash
<craigbrash> hi Kilos hot here
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-14
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-15
<theShirbiny> Kilos, \o
<Kilos> hi and night theShirbiny and africa
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-16
<Kilos> hellooooo africa
<elacheche> theShirbiny: did you used backupninja before?
<theShirbiny> elacheche, nope
<theShirbiny> elacheche, how can i report my local team to ubuntu?
<theShirbiny> their last update was "upgrade to ubuntu 15.10" and they community is almost dead
<elacheche> theShirbiny: define report? You want to take over the leadership or what exactly?
<elacheche> Just me want to know nothing more x).. But you to do anything regarding a LoCo you need to contact he LoCo Council
<elacheche> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-lococouncil
<theShirbiny> nope, just report how lazy they are, i've emailed them top update the irc topic and no replies so far
<elacheche> Try to contact the LC
<theShirbiny> cool, thanks :)
<elacheche> :)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-17
<Kilos> hmm...
<superfly> What's up, Kilos
<Kilos> not much superfly , first day with decent sunshine
<Kilos> 30°c outside
<Kilos> but still the wind blows
<Kilos> hows things by you
<elacheche> Hello, a quick question.. resize2fs won't use the free space to enlarge the partition ONLINE, can parted resize do this ONLINE? Or it'll screw my system?
<elacheche> theShirbiny:
<theShirbiny> elacheche, I'm here now, but i'll have to go anytime
<theShirbiny> elacheche, what are you trying to do?
<theShirbiny> resizing an lv?
<elacheche> I was trying to resize / online x) It's ok, I hospluged an other virtual disk and I'll use it instead of that
<elacheche> I have free space in vda.. resize2fs /dev/vda1 is supposed to grow that partition using the free space, but it won't do it.. I was thinking to do it manually using parted, but I wasn't sure my OS will not crash while doing it x)
<theShirbiny> elacheche, i'm back now if you need anything :D
<elacheche> Thanks theShirbiny x)
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-18
<Kilos> o/
<zipper> Hello
<zipper> The new metallica is nice
<theShirbiny> Hi zipper
<theShirbiny> metallica?
<zipper> theShirbiny: Sup?
<zipper> Yeah
<zipper> Hardwired... to self destruct
<theShirbiny> WoW, metallica released a new album!
<zipper> theShirbiny: Yeah man
<zipper> :)
 * elacheche is Oriental old school guy and have no idea about metallica x) Except the name x)
<elacheche> Morning theShirbiny zipper
#ubuntu-africa 2016-11-20
<theShirbiny> elacheche, here?
<elacheche> theShirbiny: Hello!!
<elacheche> Today, was a beautiful day :)
<elacheche> Check: https://twitter.com/hashtag/SFD2016TN?src=hash https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/sfd2016tn?source=feed_text&story_id=10209693838356856
#ubuntu-africa 2017-11-14
<Kilos-> helloooo africa
<theShirbiny> Hii Kilos-
<theShirbiny> How are you?
<Kilos-> ok ty theShirbiny and you?
<theShirbiny> All good here :)
<Kilos> :-)
#ubuntu-africa 2018-11-18
<elacheche> Hello AFRICA!
<chesedo> Hi elacheche, how goes?
<Kilos> hellooo cheche
<Kilos> you settled yet?
<Kilos> you must answer today elacheche
<Kilos> ai! these multitaskers
<elacheche> LooL Kilos :D x) Yep, I am good :)
<elacheche> How are you my friend? How is your health?
<Kilos> magic man
<Kilos> fifth day with no heart pain
<Kilos> and not sure what i took that did it'
<Kilos> stopped all hospital meds and using natural herbs etc
<elacheche> Good! I hope everything will be better :)
<Kilos> ty
